# Plant identification site



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Did you download the lucid player? How long is the trial period good for?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

For those who missed AGA '03, this was presented by Shaun L. Winterton - project leader. 

Show your support roud:


----------



## xt87 (Jun 16, 2004)

What do I need to open lcd files?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

You need the Lucid Player.


Mike


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

That's ok Mike, don't answer my questions or anything!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I am ignoring you! :hihi: 

I have no idea how long the Lucid Player trial period is. I didn't even realize it was on a trial period!  

Mike


----------



## zapus (May 26, 2004)

Be advised, the lucid player file is huge... 24.9 mb


----------



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

of course the government don't give anything away free.. nor do they use a system anyone, in the normal world, uses daily. What a farse...


----------



## Cody (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm not sure about this, but it looks like you can get this key on CD for free so you won't have to download the player.

http://www.lucidcentral.com/keys/viewkeydetails.aspx?KeyId=228


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

I think that just the player is free (i.e. no trial period). The first three things listed are either trial or demo versions...

--Mike


----------

